
GoPro to Go Public  - wglb
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/02/07/gopro-to-go-public/?_php=true&_type=blogs&hpw&rref=technology&_r=0
======
jamesbritt
Previous discussion on this topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7197449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7197449)

